# And It Is Home



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

After the longest 2 weeks known to man, we finally did our PDI (which went well) and were able to tow the trailer out of the lot and get it home. It towed like a dream and for the most part did not not give me a second though it was there. I just have to get used to not having a rear view mirror.
At home we levelled it, plugged it in, went inside and had a coffee. It is all good. Thanks to you all who helped me this far.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Wise choice--21rs, we have a 2005 and love it. Many happy days of camping ahead !!!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new Outback!!!

Now go out and have fun with it.









Gary


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

congrats on the new outback








enjoy and have fun.

darrel


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

The hard part is over...except maybe for payments!









Njoy your purchase!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ah...another Outback finds a good home..

Congrats on the new TT


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

A wise choice. I love my 06 21RS.

Enjoy

Toolman


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Bob and Ang,

Have a great time! Enjoy your new "home away from home."

Mark


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats on your 21RS! Saw one today for the first time. 
You should have soooo much fun!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Bob & Ang on the 21RS
Glad all went well,Now you can enjoy it
Have fun









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bob and Ang,








Congratulations on the new Outback









I'm sure you will enjoy it for years to come!

Happy Trials,
Doug


----------



## Reggie44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Once again congratulations and enjoy...when is the first camping trip?
John and Sandra


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations! Enjoy your first adventure!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------

